# will 921 be a cable jungle



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Considering the 921 is going to support dual sat tuners + OTA feeds and a multitude of digital outs. My wife is going to have a cow when she sees the mess of cables protruding from the back.
Its not that easy to coil up and hide coax.

Question: Anyway to use the dual tuners with only 1 sat coax feed?

Even better: Anyway to combine all three signals(2 sat tuner signals and OTA) into 1 coax?

CJ


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Depending on what your home theater consists of, it will be a jungle.  I think they do make a dual RG6 cable, I dont think they make it with an antenna wire.

My small home theater is a complete nightmare behind it.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

That is my wife's biggest complaint about my HD/AV/DBS/DVB/Computer hobbies, the cable mess. It will be nice when everything is wireless (or at least maybe one fiber daisy chained between the devices... Guess that won't happen anytime soon


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

You can use a diplexor for one of the sat/OTA feeds, but you need to break it out behind the tuner somewhere. 

I'm using a 6 RF coax connector wall plate and have all of my sat/OTA cables running to the plate, makes for a very neat install.

I'm currently using 4 of the connections, 1 OTA, 1 for 61.5 and 2 of the 4 connections on my quad LNB. The other 2 qual LNB connections are reserved for future expansion (921 hopefully).

To make the cables really neat and bundled, you can buy right angle RF adaptors so the cables will run right against the wall.


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cjvergara _
> *
> Question: Anyway to use the dual tuners with only 1 sat coax feed?
> CJ *


I think that since one generally uses two satalite dishes that get chosen via a switch, you need two cables in case you wanted to record/watch two live shows that were on different dishes, otherwise the one cable would only offer one dish at a time.


----------



## cjvergara (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Since I'm in a two story with of course my HD theatre downstairs, I'd rather not run more cables... my lazy factor is about a 9! Anyway, I already have the 6000 and 2 cable runs, so I have OTA on one, and my 3 sat signals on the other rg-6. So if I can diplex the OTA and the 3 sat signals together, then I won't have to mess with running a third RG-6, correct? Does radio shack carry a decent diplexor set?


----------

